# Horizontale "Anker" mit overflow:auto,



## methodus (13. Oktober 2005)

Folgendes Problem stellt sich mir und ich kenne keine vernünftige Lösung.

Ich habe eine Bilderleiste, die ich mit "white-space:nowrap" auf eine Zeile gebracht habe.

Diese Bilder befinden sich in einem DIV-Tag, welches ich mit "overflow:auto" horizontal scrollbar gemacht habe.

Nun ist mein Problem, dass die Leiste immer wieder auf das erste Bild zurückspringt beim Laden der Seite. Was ich bräuchte wäre also eine Lösung, die ähnlich wie Anker in der vertikalen funktionieren, nur dass diese horizontal angeordnet sind.

Hinzu kommt, dass es leider nicht möglich ist, einfach die Bilder in einen weiteren DIV-Tag zu packen und diesen Block einfach relativ zum overflow-Block zu schieben, da dann nämlich der verschobene Teil einfach nicht mehr angezeigt wird.

also fällt "position:relative; left: -xy px;" weg.

Kennt jemand eine andere Lösung?

Einen Hinweis noch: IFrames kann ich nicht nehmen, da die Seite XHTML-strict ist.

Die Suche hat wenig gebracht, da die Lösung des Problems sich über HTML, CSS und Javascript (sofern die Lösung dafür mit Javascript zu bewältigen ist) erstreckt.


----------



## Gumbo (13. Oktober 2005)

> Was ich bräuchte wäre also eine Lösung, die ähnlich wie Anker in der vertikalen funktionieren, nur dass diese horizontal angeordnet sind.


Wieso nur soetwas ähnliches wie Anker?
	
	
	



```
<p><a href="#anker">springe zum Anker</a></p><p id="anker">Lorem Ipsum …</p>
```


```
#anker {
	position:		absolute;
	right:			-50%;
}
```


----------



## methodus (14. Oktober 2005)

Die Idee hatte ich schon, einfach Anker zu nehmen und per ID zu springen, das funktioniert aber weder im IE noch im Opera.

Im Grunde soll er den Inhalt des Div-Tags doch nur automatisch zur entsprechenden Position scrollen - also wie ein Anker in der vertikalen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier .scrollTo() von Javascript nutzen kann, aber diese Eigenschaft hat, soweit ich gesehen hab, nur das window-Objekt!

Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Gumbo (14. Oktober 2005)

Mit meinem vorherigen Beispiel wollte ich verdeutlichen, dass Anker nicht nur vertikal sondern auch horizontal als Sprungmarke benutzt werden kann.


----------



## methodus (14. Oktober 2005)

ja, ich weiß, nur funktioniert das nicht!

wenn es gehen würde, hätte ich schon längst auf die eigentlich bis dato gut funktionierenden Anger zurückgegriffen. Wie ich aber bereits geschrieben habe, funktioniert die Variante weder im IE noch im Opera, von daher... 

Was eigentlich noch schlimmer ist: Die normalen Anker in DIV-Tags eingebaut funktionieren nur im Opera, nicht aber im IE.

Sollte es also allgemeiner Standard werden keine Frames mehr zu verwenden, sollte es doch zumindest, eine Lösung geben Sprungmarken setzen zu können, um den Nutzer auf großen Seiten, die Navigation zu erleichtern. Das kann doch wohl nicht so schwer sein *kopfgreif*

Egal, zurück zum eigentlichen Problem: also wenn jemand vielleicht eine Javascript-Idee hat, die nicht über "position" läuft sondern über etwas ähnliches wie scrollTo() wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------

